# WNYMartialarts.com



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 12, 2001)

http://wnymartialarts.com

Databases, events and FAQ's lists, with a WNY flavor.


----------



## Keil Randor (Oct 7, 2001)

Soon to be getting a face lift and minor redirection.  But, right now its got links to a variety of MA related resources, and we are always looking for more.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 9, 2001)

I'm only 2 and half hours from that town. I need to get over there more.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 9, 2001)

Ya should.   Sparring would be fun...just don't step on my tongue too much.  

)I'm a bit outta shape....sitting on yer rump most o da day does that.)


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 9, 2001)

Where's my Star Trek transporter?  It's too bad we all live fairly far away from each other.  Imagine the sparring/training/BS sessions that we'd have if even three of us could get together.

Par-tay!

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 9, 2001)

Oh man...it would be a blast.

Hmm...lets see....every May and July I'm in Toronto (Anime North and Toronto Trek cons).... May be in Atlanta next Sept (or oct, not sure) and in Cleveland in Jan or Feb (again no clue).

Probably aughta coordinate a few meets n such after newyears. 

LOL...the WorldWide MartialTalk tour.   Now if we could just get Coke or Pepsi to sponsor it.


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 9, 2001)

Well, I'm in Palm Bay, FL pretty much all the dang time until I finish my B. Sci. on the 24 year plan.  

Word of advice: raise a family _after_ college.  Not complaining at all...I love my wife and daughter to death...but it sure makes it difficult to put school first.  

Heh.  My daughter isn't even 2 and she'll kick on command.  Gotta work on her punches, though.

If any of youse guys 'r gals are gonna be in Brevard County, FL, let me know and we'll see about gettin' together to beat the crap outta one another  

Cthulhu


----------



## Keil Randor (Oct 9, 2001)

When sparring with Kaith, watch out.  He leads with his head....block with it too.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 10, 2001)

Well there is always that Florida Kenpo camp I always want to go to. Now I might have a reason! 
YAY!


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 10, 2001)

As for the sparring, well, they don't call me the "dog" fer nuthin'...I bite.
**CHOMP**


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 10, 2001)

LOL   I saw an article in I think Black Belt, about martial uses for biting.  Its nice to see we got a practictioner of the art of I-Can-Chew here.


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 10, 2001)

What part of Florida do they hold that kenpo camp?  

Cthulhu
(registered biter since '81)


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 10, 2001)

The guy who helps run it is Sandor Urban. He's a poster here. His webpage is http://ckfonline.

I'll have to ask.


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 10, 2001)

Hey Gou, that link didn't work.  Is there supposed to be a .com or .net or something?

Cthulhu


----------



## Big Guy (Oct 11, 2001)

The Camp is in Greenacres I think and the web is ckfonline.org. And it should be in February 2nd or 3rd weekend. But there is a good camp coming up Oct 26, 27, 28 in Lansdale PA


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 11, 2001)

Yeah, sorry. My fingers never go as fast as my mind. Thanx to Big Guy. I will be at the same camp in PA that he will be at near the end of the month. It's a great camp and Big Guy is half the reason I am going to it. He'd never admit to it but Big Guy throws a GREAT camp once a year near Albany NY. if you can go you should. I like to go and CAMP. One of the few events you can actually hotel it if you want to but also offers actual camping which I love. Big Guy is a direct student of Richard "Huk" Planas and if you don't know who that is, well, he's pretty much the last word in American Kenpo. The instructor's instructor.

http://members.tripod.com/~kenpo_ronin/planas.html


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 11, 2001)

Looks like that Florida camp is being held down near my previous residence, at least that's what I think going by the 561 area code.  I'm way up north of there now.  

Sigh.  Life in the geographic martial arts dead zone.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2002)

This link now leads to MartialTalk!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 28, 2002)

Set it up that way a while back after we absorbed the site.


----------

